# NY PE Licensure



## Beenalongtimecoming (Jan 12, 2021)

I passed the October 2020 PE exam in NYS and reached out to the State just before Christmas to check on the lead time of receiving my license. At that time they had still not uploaded the exam results to their system. Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for NYS to issue your license?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 12, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> I passed the October 2020 PE exam in NYS and reached out to the State just before Christmas to check on the lead time of receiving my license. At that time they had still not uploaded the exam results to their system. Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for NYS to issue your license?


I am still waiting as well. I took the power exam in December and found out I passed the day after NYS pen and paper exam scores were released. I followed up with the office of the professions to see what the next steps were after passing and they gave me this response.



> If you recently passed the PE exam, we will not have those grades in our system till *approximately *7 -8 weeks from the date you are notified of your passing grade. Once we have those grades in our system, we will then put applicants into queue for the licensure process. Once in that queue please allow *approximately* 3 weeks for the process to be complete.



So we are looking at March at the latest to get a license number. However, I know there are several people on here who took the pen and paper exam and already received a license number. I guess it just depends on how fast they can process the hundreds of applicants who passed all at once and your order on the list









NYS License Watch


I've seen similar threads started for this in previous administrations. NY has been issuing new license numbers all morning according to the Office of Professions website. I can't seem to figure out a pattern though (not alphabetic, not all New York addresses). Maybe (hopefully) they're starting...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Jan 12, 2021)

I really want to know what kind of technology these guys have...I feel like with all the taxes we pay, they'd be able to get this done in a week...


----------



## akyip (Jan 20, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> I am still waiting as well. I took the power exam in December and found out I passed the day after NYS pen and paper exam scores were released. I followed up with the office of the professions to see what the next steps were after passing and they gave me this response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was trying to find what the next steps are after finding out I passed the PE exam. Dothracki, thanks for your input!

I guess now we just play the waiting game... at least we passed!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 20, 2021)

akyip said:


> I was trying to find what the next steps are after finding out I passed the PE exam. Dothracki, thanks for your input!
> 
> I guess now we just play the waiting game... at least we passed!!!


Oh yes, I forgot you were NY as well. Yes now we wait. I'm still waiting for mine. 

You might have a little less of a wait than me since they should be through the swarm of pen and paper licenses within a month or two.


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Jan 20, 2021)

Ah so this is the New York thread? Lol guess it's just the waiting game for us now


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Jan 21, 2021)

They really should upgrade from that Tandy 2000 they're using at the Office of Professions...Gotta love NY!!! Always so much waiting...

On a separate note, can we put P.E. on our email signature? I mean, it's not like I'm stamping and signing anything for construction....


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 21, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> They really should upgrade from that Tandy 2000 they're using at the Office of Professions...Gotta love NY!!! Always so much waiting...
> 
> On a separate note, can we put P.E. on our email signature? I mean, it's not like I'm stamping and signing anything for construction....


I have not changed that yet. Although, I am sure my employer is probably using it for marketing purposes already. You can add it to your username here if you really want while we wait.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyone hear anything yet? I keep checking the online verification in the Office of Professions website like a crazy person...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 26, 2021)

Kids! Don't put P.E. after your name ANYWHERE until you have your license number!









When You Should Add PE After Your Name


At some point soon many of you will find out that you passed the PPE exam. Congratulations! Passing the PPE is a major accomplishment that takes 8+ years of work and sacrifice. I'm certain you'll be excited; you should celebrate! But first I need to tell you: DO NOT IMMEDIATELY ADD PE AFTER...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 26, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Kids! Don't put P.E. after your name ANYWHERE until you have your license number!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the reminder. I'm still an E.I.T. in official terms until New York gives me a number.


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Jan 29, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Anyone hear anything yet? I keep checking the online verification in the Office of Professions website like a crazy person...



Nah I also emailed them last week because I'm super paranoid that I have to take action myself to start the process but they haven't got back yet


----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 2, 2021)

I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER!


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 2, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER!


NICE!! How did you find out!? did you get an email, letter? did you check the online verification?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 2, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> NICE!! How did you find out!? did you get an email, letter? did you check the online verification?


Online verification. Just select professional engineer and enter at least 3 letters of your last name.






Verification Search | Office of the Professions


*/




www.op.nysed.gov


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 2, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> Online verification. Just select professional engineer and enter at least 3 letters of your last name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!! Nothing for me yet....I guess it's coming though!!


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone else have any luck? Still nothing here...


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 4, 2021)

GOT IT!!! WOOO!!!


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Feb 5, 2021)

Got mine today! Nice time to update my email signature lol


----------



## Fire_PE (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm still waiting on NYS Comity. I sent it in back in December. Point of reference, I needed AZ for a project. Took 3 weeks turn around from when I mailed it, to have license in hand.

The disparity between states is crazy.


----------



## Fire_PE (Feb 9, 2021)

Update, NYS Issued my number today. It's showing on the website.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a feeling this forum will come in handy for others in the future! The additional waiting time added on by NYS is torture...


----------



## Fire_PE (Feb 10, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> I have a feeling this forum will come in handy for others in the future! The additional waiting time added on by NYS is torture...


Maybe they need to increase fees to be able to upgrade the old Atari 2600 they are running their systems on.

It's not like they charge 500 bucks and take forever, when other states are processing for $60 and issuing in a few weeks.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 10, 2021)

Agreed, I finally got the paper license in the mail yestderay. That took 56 days from the time I found out that I passed on the NCEES website.


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Feb 10, 2021)

Fire_PE said:


> Update, NYS Issued my number today. It's showing on the website.


Nice, got mine last week. They told me that I should receive the license in the mail about 2 weeks from the day I got the license number


----------



## akyip (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey guys,

I now have a license number both on the NYSED website (for verifying professions), as well as the certificate documents. I have the certificate that looks like a diploma, and the smaller light green registration certificate.

One minor issue I saw on my registration certificate: my zip code is listed as XXXXX-0000. That isn't exactly the correct zip code (the first 5 usual digits are correct, but not the last 4 digits after the hyphen)... when I first did the paperwork (Forms 1, 2, and 4), I listed my zip code with the correct 4 digits representing the delivery route (the 4 digits after the hyphen, following the first 5 usual digits).

Did anyone else also get a registration certificate whose zip code was listed as XXXXX-0000? Just wondering if you guys think this is a big deal.

Thanks!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 16, 2021)

akyip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I now have a license number both on the NYSED website (for verifying professions), as well as the certificate documents. I have the certificate that looks like a diploma, and the smaller light green registration certificate.
> 
> ...


I just noticed mine is like that as well...


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 16, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> I just noticed mine is like that as well...


Mine is too. I think it has to do with how the application was filled out and if you provided the last 4 digits or not, which I'm sure most people don't.


----------



## akyip (Feb 16, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Mine is too. I think it has to do with how the application was filled out and if you provided the last 4 digits or not, which I'm sure most people don't.


I actually filled out the correct 4 digits after the hyphen, on my PE exam forms (I double-checked my scanned copy of the PE exam forms). Yet my registration certificate still has 0000... LOL.

It probably isn't that big a deal, but I just wanted to ask around about this.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 16, 2021)

akyip said:


> I actually filled out the correct 4 digits after the hyphen, on my PE exam forms (I double-checked my copy of the PE exam forms). Yet my registration certificate still has 0000... LOL.
> 
> It probably isn't that big a deal, but I just wanted to ask around about this.


Well...I guess whoever entered the data got lazy...not that that should surprise anyone...


----------



## akyip (Feb 17, 2021)

I just emailed NYSED about this minor issue in zip code. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm jealous of you guys, still didn't get the certificate yet. Hope my zip code comes in fine!


----------



## Fire_PE (Feb 19, 2021)

My certificate is -0000 also, but the license number is there, so I'll take it! 

Maybe their old Tandy 1000's can't support the +4?


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Feb 21, 2021)

Did you guys get a letter in the mail from the NFPA Professional Membership Service? I'm trying to figure out what this is for.. it's asking for $175 and no explanation provided. Seems like it's a membership service not related to the PE but I'm not sure. 

Do I need to join this thing?


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkLegion PE said:


> Did you guys get a letter in the mail from the NFPA Professional Membership Service? I'm trying to figure out what this is for.. it's asking for $175 and no explanation provided. Seems like it's a membership service not related to the PE but I'm not sure.
> 
> Do I need to join this thing?


I got one from ASCE asking if I wanted to join. Didn't see anything from the NFPA... They probably all got our names from NCEES and are looking to cash in on our winnings


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Feb 22, 2021)

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> I got one from ASCE asking if I wanted to join. Didn't see anything from the NFPA... They probably all got our names from NCEES and are looking to cash in on our winnings



I wish job offers came flying in like this 

EDIT: Called them up during my lunch break, just marketing. Keep an eye out for it


----------



## akyip (Feb 25, 2021)

akyip said:


> I just emailed NYSED about this minor issue in zip code. I'll let you know how that goes.


So just a small update on this:

When I emailed NYSED about this (at [email protected]), they did not respond to my email.

But they did send an updated registration certificate with the correct full zip code (not -0000).


----------



## akyip (Feb 25, 2021)

One more question I need to ask about the registration certificate:

How is your name displayed on the registration certificate?

Mine has (in order from left to right): Last Name, First Name, Middle Name


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Mar 7, 2021)

Haven't received my certificate yet. Pretty sure it's lost in the mail


----------



## akyip (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkLegion PE said:


> Haven't received my certificate yet. Pretty sure it's lost in the mail


Don't lose hope! Follow up with NYSED - give them a call or shoot them a quick email.


----------

